# Orion Concept 97.3 Special Edition



## Prime mova

Rare Competition 'Cheater' Amp :2thumbsup:


----------



## StockA4

I noticed part of the scrawl on the bottom plate includes the "fuse rating". I hope the new owner doesn't run with 200.


----------



## rape_ape

StockA4 said:


> I noticed part of the scrawl on the bottom plate includes the "fuse rating". I hope the new owner doesn't run with 200.


He'd need at least that much to hope to get 1800w out of it. More like about 225 at 60% efficiency.


----------



## StockA4

I think that's why there aren't many of these left. Because people got some of the numbers on the manual confused with reality.


----------



## rape_ape

StockA4 said:


> I think that's why there aren't many of these left. Because people got some of the numbers on the manual confused with reality.


If that was true, you'd lose about 75% of today's amplifier market overnight.


----------



## dman

The guy originally posted it for $4000, i laughed myself to death almost

Now $2000, Im still laughing.... 

Sick and tired of people listing these amps with the ratings they do.. the amp will not do 1 ohm mono.... and will never do what manual says.. It was a marketing ploy to piss of IASCA is all... and got blown out of proportion, and most of the amps ended up on boot hill because of this.. The newbie guys buying and blowing up.. and yes, was a orion competitor, dealer, and rep car builder.... and ive posted numerous times the values of the amps and what they are and are not capable of.. I can promise you they didnt test this amp @ 1 ohm, and it didnt do 1800watts.. damn idiots in the car audio world!!!


----------



## StockA4

rape_ape said:


> If that was true, you'd lose about 75% of today's amplifier market overnight.


I hear what youre saying, and it makes sense. But I was only talking about these.


----------



## dman

StockA4 said:


> I hear what youre saying, and it makes sense. But I was only talking about these.


yes, people actually thought 1w made all this power.. It was a joke gone bad is all, lol..... But Orion proved the point enough, rules changed..


----------

